
Amber Rudd to announce crackdown on dark web - Manu1987
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/apr/11/amber-rudd-crackdown-dark-web
======
crowbahr
She talks a very big talk there about cracking down on "the dark web" but
reading between the lines it seems like they really only are implementing more
officers to help with local victims of fraud.

The non local officers might be doing something more (perhaps stings or
something) but this mainly looks like a lot of polish around allotting a very
small amount of money (9m pounds is not very much for a nation) for a handful
of extra officers to help fraud victims.

------
ttul
I dearly hope they focus on dark web use that is associated with actual harm,
but in all likelihood they will focus on attention grabbing drug busts.

~~~
Arubis
“A dark and dangerous place where anonymity emboldens people to break the law
in the most horrifying of ways. A platform of dangerous crimes and horrific
abuse. A sickening shopping list of services and products are available.”

I’d just go ahead and count on scare tactics.

